# Liberty



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

anyone have a plow on a liberty? i saw where they make one for it. is the liberty tough enough? driving my daughters around in the snow i thought about how manuverable that thing is and what a great rig for tight places. one of these days she is going to want something new and since it is a 02 it won;t bring much. maybe vworth more to me.


----------



## NightTrain (Feb 8, 2010)

I know a guy that has a Western Suburbanite on one. He only plows his own 200 ft long gravel driveway with it. Seems to do alright but he never lets it get too deep between pushes.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know if you're still following this thread, but I just got a Snowbear for my '06 Liiberty. Installation was pretty easy - you put a 2" receiver on the front and mount the plow to that. Haven't had snow yet, so I can't comment on how it plows.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I used a snoway on one with good result.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

I wonder if a boss utv v Plow would work. I have heard of people putting them on wranglers.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Had our first snow yesterday, about 4 inches. Overall, I was pretty happy with the Snowbear. No problem moving the snow. Ground wasn't really frozen so I picked up some rocks and dirt too, but it didn't seem to bother the Snowbear. The winch is very slow going up and down compared to hydraulics. The switch for the winch seems pretty cheesy, but I have the wireless for a backup. Goes on and off the Jeep fast and easily.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

Worked fine with 8 inches tonight. Picture of the plow:


----------

